# My new bling-bling



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

2008 Martin S4 
FuriousX cam system 
17" Elite limbs
Chameleon riser
SureLoc Challenger 550 Sight
SureLoc Black Hawk 35 mm .5 scope
BriteSite ProTuner rest
Winners Choice Strings
34.5" Doinker A-Bomb Carbon Elite front stab
4" Doinker A Bomb Chubby back stab
Doinker AOSM (adjustable off set mount)
Specialty Super Ball peep housing
Specialty 1/16" clarifier


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

you are getting serious about this spot-shootin

VERY NICE setup:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

now...thursday at the usual?? my new Fireball vrs your new Lizard??? for a crispy:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> you are getting serious about this spot-shootin
> 
> VERY NICE setup:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> now...thursday at the usual?? my new Fireball vrs your new Lizard??? for a crispy:tongue:


Jarlicker's comment last night when he opened my tool box: "This archery is starting to cost you isn't it"? :wink:

Definitely on for Thu. night - will have to do some shooting to get my marks. Hopefully the rain will hold off this afternoon so I can at least get some reference marks.

On and forgot to "brag" on the peep:
Specialty Super Ball peep housing
Specialty 1/16" clarifier

And thanks Jarlicker for all your assistance last night getting it set up.

BTW: Guess it's kinda good you didn't take me up last night on my offer to buy dinner. Was going to stop at McD on the way home, but soon realized I'd left my wallet and money clip at home.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ahh.. another PSE convert... :thumb:

Very nice Lee.... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ahh.. another PSE convert... :thumb:
> 
> Very nice Lee.... :thumb: :cheers:


The PSE is still around and always will be - I'm a pack-rat. :wink:

Thanks for the compliments - looking forward to shooting it.


----------



## 60xWannabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Prag Lee, I've been thinking about getting the same bow, haven't been to a dealer yet. Could you give me an approx. $$$ amount on just the bow? Thanks


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The PSE is still around and always will be - I'm a pack-rat. :wink:
> 
> Thanks for the compliments - looking forward to shooting it.


Don't feel bad, I think I still have at least three of em laying about... :embara: :lol:

I know you'll enjoy shooting it.. I haven't met anyone yet that didn't.. :thumb: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Don't feel bad, I think I still have at least three of em laying about... :embara: :lol:
> 
> I know you'll enjoy shooting it.. I haven't met anyone yet that didn't.. :thumb: :chortle: :wink:


And one of the great things about having a Martin bow, there's always guys around me with spare parts. Between Jarlicker, Mac, & Sarge I should be set for life. :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> you are getting serious about this spot-shootin
> 
> VERY NICE setup:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> now...thursday at the usual?? my new Fireball vrs your new Lizard??? for a crispy:tongue:


Well Lee make that lizard eat some fireballs, then you'll have a Dragon. 

now are you stating out with back-tension too??


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Very nice Lee. But it still won't help you beat me.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Very nice Lee. But it still won't help you beat me.


Another country heard from... :chortle:

Looks like they're crawlin outta the woodwork to get a piece of ya Lee.. .:mg: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice bow Lee. Now can you play a tune on it yet?? It's got as many strings as a banjo, aught to play some mean bluegrass!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

60xWannabe said:


> Prag Lee, I've been thinking about getting the same bow, haven't been to a dealer yet. Could you give me an approx. $$$ amount on just the bow? Thanks


Since prag seems to have missed the question, he bought it out of the classifieds so it won't be a good estimate...I'm not sure what a new one runs...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> Since prag seems to have missed the question, he bought it out of the classifieds so it won't be a good estimate...I'm not sure what a new one runs...



weren't those new in the 900 dollar range???


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

:noidea:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Lee just in case you did not know that bow does not shoot that well leaning against the wall like that. Stop staring at the darn thing and go shoot it.
*Now!*


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Lee just in case you did not know that bow does not shoot that well leaning against the wall like that. Stop staring at the darn thing and go shoot it.
> *Now!*




```

```
DANNNNg LEE........ hmmmmmmmmm; south-paaaw version 

as well..... :wink:.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

60xWannabe said:


> Prag Lee, I've been thinking about getting the same bow, haven't been to a dealer yet. Could you give me an approx. $$$ amount on just the bow? Thanks


Like Sarge said, I got this out of the classifieds. It's as close to new as a bow can be without actually being "new". I bought it from our own RecordKeeper. The bow had been shot, but it still had the tages on it. I paid $450. I've seen them on line from $900 to a "dreamer" at $1200, so I think I got a pretty good deal.



Bees said:


> Well Lee make that lizard eat some fireballs, then you'll have a Dragon.
> 
> now are you stating out with back-tension too??


Just not sure if I'm ready for BT yet - I sure want to learn, but may save that till I'm "forced" to go indoors.



Moparmatty said:


> Very nice Lee. But it still won't help you beat me.


Note Bees - I'm using this with a "disclaimer". In the words of Brown Hornet: "Come get you some". :wink:



IGluIt4U said:


> Another country heard from... :chortle:
> 
> Looks like they're crawlin outta the woodwork to get a piece of ya Lee.. .:mg: :lol: :wink:


Why do you think there has been such a noted higher attendance at every shoot I've been to this year - they all want some of me. :tongue:



Spoon13 said:


> Nice bow Lee. Now can you play a tune on it yet?? It's got as many strings as a banjo, aught to play some mean bluegrass!!


Only one (1) string, but four (4) cables. :tongue: All that tuning that Jarlicker did for me last night had nothing to do with getting the bow to shot straight - it's now tuned in "A" minor.



jarlicker said:


> Lee just in case you did not know that bow does not shoot that well leaning against the wall like that. Stop staring at the darn thing and go shoot it.
> *Now!*


Jarlicker, don't have a target at the office "yet" - that's where the picture was taken. I shot quite a few arrows this afternoon and quickly took that clarifier OUT. Don't know if the lens is not straight or what, but the "dot" would literally jump 3" to the right when I looked through it.  Went to just the plain 1/16" insert and got along fine with it. 

BTW: I'd be shooting it right now if it wasn't so dark outside. :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

You are gonna like that S4......but it's backwards.....I would send it back :nod:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> Note Bees - I'm using this with a "disclaimer". In the words of Brown Hornet: "Come get you some".


yea good thinkin there Lee, Hornet kinda put me in time out for not using disclaimer.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

itchyfinger said:


> You are gonna like that S4......but it's backwards.....I would send it back :nod:


I'll just put one of those full containment rests on and flip it upside down. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> DANNNNg LEE........ hmmmmmmmmm; south-paaaw version
> ...


You're welcome to "give it a spin" anytime - just don't go teaching it any bad tricks.


----------



## 60xWannabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the estimate guys. That's about what I thought. Guess I'll work this weekend!!!!!:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

60xWannabe said:


> Thanks for the estimate guys. That's about what I thought. Guess I'll work this weekend!!!!!:wink:


Don't know if he's sold them yet, but Brown Hornet had several Martin bows in the classifieds - pretty sure 1 was an S4. No doubt they have been well taken care of.


----------



## 60xWannabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Will check it out. Thanks


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Dang Lee.

If that Bow wasn't so darn pretty, I'd chastise you for shooting a 'non-PSE'.

But as it happens, that is a very nice rig.


Good luck with it- if it shoots half as good as it looks, you are gonna have alot of people very nervous. . .and enough crispys to wallpaper your garage with.

:thumbs_up


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

New bling ain't gonna win him any crispies...don't go getting any ideas there prag...


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Ignorant Newbie here again...*

LOL.... I've seen you guys use the term "crispy" a bunch but have NO clue what you're talkin about! Sooo.... what the he*& is it?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

A crispy is simply a $1 bet...at the end of the round the loser must pull out a dollar bill sign, date and identify the venue where they were whooped and hand it over to the winner...

It's kinda a way to keep score...and it helps keep the pressure on even in a practice round...

When we shoot together (you should be at the Hillbilly next year, start planning now) ask and I'll show you my collection...

Hey this was post 2112 for me...my favorite Rush album...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Dang Lee.
> 
> If that Bow wasn't so darn pretty, I'd chastise you for shooting a 'non-PSE'.
> 
> ...


Still got the PSE(s) and don't plan to part with them. Besides being a pack-rat, I like a little diversity. :tongue:



psargeant said:


> New bling ain't gonna win him any crispies...don't go getting any ideas there prag...


Like I said in another thread, all it's going to take is about 5-6 points and you'll be the NC "hasbeen". :wink: You'll never know when I'm going to cast a "Bees' style attack" on you. Just add a good supply of toilet tissue to your quiver - you're going to need it soon.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Like I said in another thread, all it's going to take is about 5-6 points and you'll be the* NC "hasbeen*". :wink: You'll never know when I'm going to cast a "Bees' style attack" on you. Just add a good supply of toilet tissue to your quiver - you're going to need it soon.


 Don't you mean "never been" :embara:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Don't you mean "never been" :embara:


You said it - I didn't. :tongue: Want to try my Mojo for a while?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You said it - I didn't. :tongue: Want to try my Mojo for a while?


I had me a PSE awhile back...me and that bow did not get along at all...I think I will pass...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I had me a PSE awhile back...me and that bow did not get along at all...I think I will pass...


That's why I suggested you shoot it for a while. I knew you didn't get along with PSE bows (they definitely require a different grip than the Martins). Shoot it for a while, then come back to your Martin - it'll be a "refreshing" experience.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 2008 Martin S4
> FuriousX cam system
> 17" Elite limbs
> Chameleon riser
> ...


Now that variety of bling will truly make you sing.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Glad to see you listened to me!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

swerve said:


> Now that variety of bling will truly make you sing.


Hmm, it'll take a lot more than a bow to get me where I can sing, but it's sure to help me "fling". :wink:



Hinkelmonster said:


> Glad to see you listened to me!!!!!


Hey, I even bought a quiver as well.  Thanks for the input, I'm really enjoying the setup so far.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Wooohoooo...sweet bow Pragmatic Lee!

I love it when a deal goes well!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Recordkeeper said:


> Wooohoooo...sweet bow Pragmatic Lee!
> 
> I love it when a deal goes well!!!


Thanks and I love a great deal as well. Thanks for the prompt shipment. Now, if I can just break it from the bad "recurve habits" you taught it. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

So tell us how did your round go last night...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> So tell us how did your round go last night...???


Actually "not too good" :sad:

Had changed the reticle on my lens so knew I would probably have to reset my 40/50/60 marks. Did that and was shooting pretty good on the practice targets with Mac. Jarlicker gets there and we start our 600 round. 1st 2 ends at 60 weren't too bad (45 & 46), but I completely fell apart after that - shooting 3 40s in a row. 

We never finished the round due to darkness. Have to think that the light level had something to do with it, but there's some form issues I have to work out. 

Mac & JL spent a good amount of time critiquing my form and shot execution, so I got something positive out of the evening.

I'm not discouraged at all - in fact this "starting over" has me more positive than ever that I can improve.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Every once in a while it is necessary to hit the "Reset" button. It allows you to reinforce the good and reinvent the bad.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Every once in a while it is necessary to hit the "Reset" button. It allows you to reinforce the good and reinvent the bad.


And that's exactly what I'm trying to do. Seems the "reset button" want to be a little sticky. :wink:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

That's a sweet set up with that S4, once you get her figured out....it'll be hard to miss the where you're aimin'! 
I've never been to any "shoots", but, my "AT Built", S4 has been an asset to much improved accuracy for me, you're gonna love yours, and, it sure sounds like y'all have a blast, doin' what ya do, out there!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Stormbringer said:


> That's a sweet set up with that S4, once you get her figured out....it'll be hard to miss the where you're aimin'!
> *I've never been to any "shoots*", but, my "AT Built", S4 has been an asset to much improved accuracy for me, you're gonna love yours, and, it sure sounds like y'all have a blast, doin' what ya do, out there!


What are you waiting for or are you a backyard only pie-plate champ :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> What are you waiting for or are you a backyard only pie-plate champ :tongue:


Got to remember, SB lives in the "mile high city". You got to be careful in Denver - it'd be easy to launch arrows off the "hill". Heck in '71 when I lived in Denver, I had a little too much to drink one evening and almost "fell off". :wink:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

psargeant said:


> What are you waiting for or are you a backyard only pie-plate champ :tongue:


*Q) What are you waiting for?*
A) _A "Backyard only, Pie Plate Champion" too show us the do's & don'ts...and, proper form!_ :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DAAAAMMMMMNNNNN 

I go on vacation and look what happens.....

I got a new toy also......and I am waiting on more new toys....Nino got one of my X10s and NevadaPro got the rest  :faint:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> DAAAAMMMMMNNNNN
> 
> I go on vacation and look what happens.....
> 
> I got a new toy also......and I am waiting on more new toys....Nino got one of my X10s and NevadaPro got the rest  :faint:


Alright - where's the picture of your new toy? I think there's something not quite right about my new bow - every time I draw it back I hear a strange noise. I had someone else draw it while I had my ear close to the top limb - sounded just like it was saying: "I want some of Sarge".


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> alright - where's the picture of your new toy? I think there's something not quite right about my new bow - every time i draw it back i hear a strange noise. I had someone else draw it while i had my ear close to the top limb - sounded just like it was saying: "i want some of sarge".


:chortle:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Man I tell you these new Martin Bows are kind of mouthy. 
Mine keeps saying something like I aint scared of no lizzard.
I am confused! What does that supposed to mean?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Sounds like ya all got a bunch of alligator bows down there.

all mouth and no aim :zip:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Alright - where's the picture of your new toy? I think there's something not quite right about my new bow - every time I draw it back I hear a strange noise. I had someone else draw it while I had my ear close to the top limb - sounded just like it was saying: "I want some of Sarge".


In the words of my buddy, the immortal Brown Nugget...Come get U some...you ain't got enough game...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

Dang....y'all are just havin' too much fun here, when I actually attend a "Shoot", maybe I'll have to get in on some of it! :dontknow:

I've got a question concerning the "American 900" round, would y'all mind if I asked it in this thread, or, should I start another!?!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Stormbringer said:


> Dang....y'all are just havin' too much fun here, when I actually attend a "Shoot", maybe I'll have to get in on some of it! :dontknow:
> 
> I've got a question concerning the "American 900" round, would y'all mind if I asked it in this thread, or, should I start another!?!


Thread hi-jacks are commonplace...ask away...I'm sure jarlicker won't mind...and if he does I'll just give him a smack down later...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

Ok, I typed "American 900" into the search engine, and, found some pictures of a huge, (122cm?), target face packed with assorted arrows in the center...how in the heck are scores kept with all those arrows...seems like it'd be nearly impossible to see what an individual arrow hit!

And, question #2...What target face is the most popular for practicing at the 900 rounds, guys don't carry around the 122cm target face for general practice do they?

A few months ago, when I figured out my scope would go low enough in the sight window to actually get an arrow out to 60-80 yards, that's all I've been shootin' this summer...mostly 60 yards at a 60cm FITA target face, seems to be able to hit a target half the size of the 122cm, would make hittin' the 122cm where ya want, just that much easier?

At 6 arrows per end, with 5 ends at a 10 ring 60cm target face...I've been able to get a 252, out of the perfect 300 available...

Thanks for allowin' the Hi-Jackin' option!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Man I tell you these new Martin Bows are kind of mouthy.
> Mine keeps saying something like I aint scared of no lizzard.
> I am confused! What does that supposed to mean?


That's the beautiful thing about my Mathews. It just points to the score cards and doesn't say a thing!!!:zip:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Stormbringer said:


> Ok, I typed "American 900" into the search engine, and, found some pictures of a huge, (122cm?), target face packed with assorted arrows in the center...how in the heck are scores kept with all those arrows...seems like it'd be nearly impossible to see what an individual arrow hit!
> 
> And, question #2...What target face is the most popular for practicing at the 900 rounds, guys don't carry around the 122cm target face for general practice do they?
> 
> ...


You can buy sticker like replacement centers for the 120 cm targets. Usually one of those stuck to a piece of cardboard is a good option...

If you're doing that well at a 60 cm target, you'll definately hold your own on the 122 cm one...

The score keeping isn't all that hard really as long as everybody has something to distinguish their arrows from everybody elses. With that in mind I believe in official NAA rules you actually have to have your initials written somewhere on your arrow...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Stormbringer said:


> Ok, I typed "American 900" into the search engine, and, found some pictures of a huge, (122cm?), target face packed with assorted arrows in the center...how in the heck are scores kept with all those arrows...seems like it'd be nearly impossible to see what an individual arrow hit!
> 
> And, question #2...What target face is the most popular for practicing at the 900 rounds, guys don't carry around the 122cm target face for general practice do they?
> 
> ...


I personally like that style of practice. I usually hang a 5 spot target in my backyard and shoot it from every distance as far out as 57 yds (that's as far as I can go and still see the target). I feel as though if I can hit the x on a 5 spot at 50+ yds, then it should be way easier on a course. But that might just be me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

psargeant said:


> You can buy sticker like replacement centers for the 120 cm targets. Usually one of those stuck to a piece of cardboard is a good option...
> 
> If you're doing that well at a 60 cm target, you'll definately hold your own on the 122 cm one...
> 
> The score keeping isn't all that hard really as long as everybody has something to distinguish their arrows from everybody elses. With that in mind I believe in official NAA rules you actually have to have your initials written somewhere on your arrow...


So, wouldn't that take us right back around to the conceptual continiuity of the pie plate round!?! :chortle:

Sorry, couldn't resist...thanks for the answers to my questions, I apprieciate it!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Funny thing your guys are discussing here. The size of the target can do some strange things to people. Most people actually shoot smaller groups at a distance aiming at a smaller bullseye. The old adage aim small miss small tends to be very true.

Lots of people in the beginning shooting target archery have trouble shooting small groups while shooting at the large 122cm target bullseye. Yes, the yellow looks huge and truelly is. The problem people have is just aiming at it. Just about anyone can hold on the yellow at 60 yards. The problem comes in when you are not holding still. The group tend to be scattered.

Remember to center up all your cicles
Center of your dominate eye through the center of the peep sight. scope housing in the center of your peep sight, aiming dot in the center of the scope housing. center of the target in the center of the scope.

Archers must learn to hold on the center of the circle not aim at the big yellow dot. This is actually two entirely different thought processes. Beginning archers will try to hold rock steady aiming at the yellow dot. The same over aiming issues come into play just like you are trying to hold on a one inch dot at that 60 yard distance. You start freezing up on the target and forcing your shot execusion. Your groups fall apart and you start doubting your self. Heck I was just nailing the heck out of the 60 yard field face. What am I doing wrong now? Always comes into play. The bullseye got bigger, your aim movement got larger.

The answer or solution is start practicing aiming at the center of every dot you shoot at. Size of the bullseye does not make a differance. 
Please, remember I am not asking you to bear down and try to start shooting center x's on every target. That would most likely to cause you to again over aim and force shot execusion. I want you to relax, try to hold in the center of the circle. I dont want you to strain to see the x ring. That does not matter cause you are aiming for the center of the circle. Relax and aim. It is easy to aim in the center of the big 122cm face. Let the sight float. Concentrate your vision on the center. Let it float. Start executing the shot. Focus on the center, Let it float, Execute the shot. There goes the arrow. Consentrate on the center, The arrow hits in the center. Go Figure.
The same goes for any size dot or bullseye. Aim for the center of the circle. *The size of the center of all circles is exacly the same. You just have to be able to relax and let the sight float around the center..........*


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> In the words of my buddy, the immortal Brown Nugget...Come get U some...you ain't got enough game...


Since you made sure everyone got to enjoy the company of Hornet at the Hill and Hinky's Dojo.....you are allowed to use the magic phrase 

Since you threw the NUGGET part in there and aren't an Aussie that weighs 350lbs.....you can't use it anymore :doh: :chortle:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

brown hornet said:


> since you made sure everyone got to enjoy the company of hornet at the hill and hinky's dojo.....you are allowed to use the magic phrase :d
> 
> since you threw the nugget part in there and aren't an aussie that weighs 350lbs.....you can't use it anymore :doh: :chortle:


Who's gonna stop me :chortle: you...:no:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Who's gonna stop me :chortle: you...:no:


You must want Prag and Goat Boy to send you AT updates while you are hanging out with DB and Slippy in AT Purgatory.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

That's good advice Jarlicker, and, everyone else...thanks, it's apprieciated! 

I was able to shoot a 254 on the 60cm face at 60 yards today, a new best for me!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You must want Prag and Goat Boy to send you AT updates while you are hanging out with DB and Slippy in AT Purgatory.


OOOOH...I'm real scared now :no: Come get U some...:tongue::tongue::nyah:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> OOOOH...I'm real scared now :no: Come get U some...:tongue::tongue::nyah:


:ban:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> :ban:


Who asked you...:dontknow::nyah:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> . . .The size of the target can do some strange things to people. Most people actually shoot smaller groups at a distance aiming at a smaller bullseye. The old adage aim small miss small tends to be very true. . .
> . . .Archers must learn to hold on the center of the circle not aim at the big yellow dot. This is actually two entirely different thought processes. Beginning archers will try to hold rock steady aiming at the yellow dot. . .
> . . .Concentrate your vision on the center. Let it float. Start executing the shot. Focus on the center, Let it float, Execute the shot. There goes the arrow. Consentrate on the center, The arrow hits in the center. Go Figure.
> The same goes for any size dot or bullseye. Aim for the center of the circle. *The size of the center of all circles is exacly the same. You just have to be able to relax and let the sight float around the center..........*


Good post, Jarlicker. That was some solid insight and advice. I wish I lived on that side of the country. . .you seem like a very knowledgeable individual, and someone who doesn't mind helping other archers when he can.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

WrongdayJ said:


> Good post, Jarlicker. That was some solid insight and advice. I wish I lived on that side of the country. . .you seem like a very knowledgeable individual, and someone who doesn't mind helping other archers when he can.


Don't go saying nice things like that...we'll never be able to love with him around here if you keep talking like that (You're right, but lets keep that a :secret


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Don't go saying nice things like that...we'll never be able to* love *with him around here if you keep talking like that (You're right, but lets keep that a :secret


Now there are a lot of things that I look to Jarlicker for assistance with, but "LOVE" is NOT one of them.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Who asked you...:dontknow::nyah:


:jksign:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

WrongdayJ said:


> Good post, Jarlicker. That was some solid insight and advice. I wish I lived on that side of the country. . .you seem like a very knowledgeable individual, and someone who doesn't mind helping other archers when he can.


You are absolutely correct in that statement. But like Sarge said, keep it on the DL if you don't mind. We don't want him to go around thinking he's "special" or anything.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Now there are a lot of things that I look to Jarlicker for assistance with, but "LOVE" is NOT one of them.


Darn fat fingers...you know I meant live...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

psargeant said:


> Darn fat fingers...you know I meant live...



Sure, Sure, Sarge!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Sure, Sure, Sarge!


Nobody asked you either:nyah::tongue:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Darn fat fingers...you know I meant live...


Gosh, Sarge, I had no idea :wink::eek3:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmmm,
After a few ends at 60 yds last evening with Mac & Jarlicker, I could have SWORN I heard Jarlicker make this comment: "You guys are starting to scare me"  :wink: :tongue:

Game On for Sat.

Oh and if you get there before I do (with my chisels), don't pay any attention to the arrow stuck in the top of one of the target bails. Just because "someone" wrote my name on the target with a line pointing to the arrow doesn't mean there's anything wrong with the bow. It's just a matter of LEARNING that when using back tension on a thumb release GET YOUR THUMB OFF THE TRIGGER if you decide to let down.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm,
> After a few ends at 60 yds last evening with Mac & Jarlicker, I could have SWORN I heard Jarlicker make this comment: "You guys are starting to scare me"  :wink: :tongue:
> 
> Game On for Sat.
> ...


 Yea, I seem to remember a butt on the Hill with my name on it...  :chortle: Tip.. always carry a wood diggin tool in yer quiver..(a small screwdriver can work wonders.. :zip

Go get em Lee.. show em the ancient ones can still prevail.. :couch2: :chortle: :thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, I seem to remember a butt on the Hill with my name on it...  :chortle: Tip.. always carry a wood diggin tool in yer quiver..(a small screwdriver can work wonders.. :zip
> 
> Go get em Lee.. show em the ancient ones can still prevail.. :couch2: :chortle: :thumb:


Well at least your arrow was in the front part of the roof. Mine manage to go between the bail & the front and is stuck in the very back 2x4. Going to have to be a contortionist to recover it. 

And I've seen those tin roofs at DCWC actually strip the fletching off an arrow - found a vane directly behind the target but never found the arrow - that is unless Jarlicker when looking for it again when no one else was around.

No way am I going to let Jarlicker give me much grief over this arrow - I know where, not 1, but 2 of his are stuck so high in trees that it'll take a boom truck to recover them.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well at least your arrow was in the front part of the roof. Mine manage to go between the bail & the front and is stuck in the very back 2x4. Going to have to be a contortionist to recover it.
> 
> And I've seen those tin roofs at DCWC actually strip the fletching off an arrow - found a vane directly behind the target but never found the arrow - that is unless Jarlicker when looking for it again when no one else was around.
> 
> No way am I going to let Jarlicker give me much grief over this arrow - I know where, not 1, but 2 of his are stuck so high in trees that it'll take a boom truck to recover them.



And where is Treeman65 when ya need him? 



> show em the ancient ones can still prevail..


you had better pray your as good when your more seasoned..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> And where is Treeman65 when ya need him?
> 
> 
> 
> you had better pray your as good when your more seasoned..


Tree"Monkey" is off somewhere enjoying his newly acquired fame. :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

While your are out not allowing me to give you much grief please tell all the fine people out there about how well you were shooting last night. Chunking X's and tens one after another, Just like an old pro Then all or a sudden jarlicker started shooting next to you on your same bail. Lee was stating he wanted something real to shot at. So being that abliging type of guy I flung a couple Pro Tours down into the X ring for Lee to poke at. All of a sudden the shooting meant a little something and whammo hammer and chisel time.
It really was not pretty, kind of ugly to be exact. All the spectators started booing then turned their backs and left do to this poor performance.
Refunds will have to be sent in the mail. Just plain sad!.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:moviecorn :darkbeer:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> While your are out not allowing me to give you much grief please tell all the fine people out there about how well you were shooting last night. Chunking X's and tens one after another, Just like an old pro Then all or a sudden jarlicker started shooting next to you on your same bail. Lee was stating he wanted something real to shot at. So being that abliging type of guy I flung a couple Pro Tours down into the X ring for Lee to poke at. All of a sudden the shooting meant a little something and whammo hammer and chisel time.
> It really was not pretty, kind of ugly to be exact. All the spectators started booing then turned their backs and left do to this poor performance.
> Refunds will have to be sent in the mail. Just plain sad!.


You get him all gussied up in his best finery, but you just can't take him out in public.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

A guy takes a little time to visit his daughter in the hospital and then a few hours to help a friend with his auction and the mud slinging starts. 

I'll be fine tomorrow (as long as I don't have to shoot beside Jarlicker. :wink:


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I shot quite a few arrows this afternoon and quickly took that clarifier OUT. Don't know if the lens is not straight or what, but the "dot" would literally jump 3" to the right when I looked through it.  Went to just the plain 1/16" insert and got along fine with it.
> 
> BTW: I'd be shooting it right now if it wasn't so dark outside. :wink:


Lee... did you also try to use the clarifier with your scope housing pulled in some? I noticed in your photos that you have your housing extended clear out to the last hole on your extension... is there a reason you have it out that far? You will no doubt see yourself shake or move much more with it all the way extended. You will find that just a few inches sometimes will clear things up with the clarifier and then again sometimes a little blurry on the target is not that big of deal.
Personally, I love the clarifier for 3-D without an orange dot but take it out and replace it with the smallest unmagnified peep I can fit around my housing for paper target shooting. No sun glare or rain drops or fog, etc to hinder shooting that way. 
Just remember to always focus on the target.:wink:


----------

